

Weebly (YC 07) Launches New Managed Product For Educators And Students - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/weebly-launches-new-managed-product-for-educators-and-students/

======
callmeed
As someone who had an education startup in the past, I think this will be big
for Weebly. Teachers are very vocal/social, so if a few fall in love with it
and spread the word, it could grow fast.

I'm not too familiar with Weebly's current feature-set but if they added (or
simply re-named) a feature that was teacher-specific and pain-reducing, it
would probably help even more.

------
spicyj
As a high school student, I find it somewhat discouraging that Weebly's the
only way to make a website for National History Day - what about people that
know HTML and CSS inside out and would prefer coding it by hand to creating a
site with Weebly?

~~~
drusenko
You can do that too -- Weebly has "Advanced Editing" functionality to let you
fully customize the HTML/CSS of your site, and a "Custom HTML" element to let
you place any HTML snippet directly on your page -- everything is fully
customizable.

------
maxwin
It is great to see Weebly entering the education space. I am tired of
blackboard. Education and health care space are notoriously difficult for
startups to enter for various reasons. I wonder what is Weekly's strategy for
dealing with issues that make so many previous Learning management system
startups fail.

------
auston
@markbao where are you on this one!?

